# Ender's Game the movie



## Plo Addonnas (Mar 3, 2005)

For those of you who don't know and would like to, Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card is being made into a movie.  My browser isn't letting me post the link right now, so if you're interested, you should Google Ender's Game The Movie.


----------



## SDNess (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah, it's been in production for quite a while, I think. I have high hopes for it.


----------



## Neon (Mar 3, 2005)

Cool, I really enjoyed this book although never got around to reading any other parts of the series.  The movie should be interesting.


----------



## Plo Addonnas (Mar 5, 2005)

Personally, I think they're going to mess it up.  There's too many scenes and too many other elements that will have to be redone or cut out for the movie.  I'm still looking forward to it, but I don't have really high hopes.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 6, 2005)

Seems they are still in the scripting stage:
http://www.frescopictures.com/movies/ender/endersgame_update.html

Long way to go yet.


----------



## Plo Addonnas (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah, I know, bummer.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 9, 2005)

They'll mess it up beyond all recognition. Mark my words.


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 20, 2005)

Amazing. It's one of the stories I've been hoping to see adapted to film. I really hope they don't screw it up. It's an iconic read for fans of this genre and a halfbaked attempt could be disillusioning--and counter-productive to science fiction becoming a respected, credible category.

I'd almost compare Enders Game for Science Fiction, to The Hobbit for Fantasy.  Anyone agree?

^^^^^^^

I was just googling the movie and thought I'd post some information I found on it. Apparently David Benioff has been selected to write the screenplay. He authored the Troy screenplay, so I believe this is a strong indication they're taking the movie seriously.  (Movie Update - March 14, 2005)[font=arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/font]​ 
Here's a quote from Orson Scott Card himself about the subject:  


> Any film of Ender's Game will be heavily dependent on special effects, says Card, "but it's the characters that the audience must care about for the film to succeed."



The screenplay will adapt not only Enders Game, but Enders Shadow as well. I wasn't sure if that meant two movies, or one movie with coinciding stories. 

Also, I found that Card wrote the original screenplay, so the script Benioff is writing will be an adaptation from that original. Wolfgang Peterson (Troy, Air Force One, The Perfect Storm) will direct it (this information is about 6 months old). 

Anyway, I've learned that the movie has been in the air for about a decade now. Originally Jake Loyd (young anakin skywalker) was going to play Ender. Sean Connery was selected for Mazer. Now it's up in the air again. 

I've read that Card originally wanted Mel Gibson to direct the movie, which I believe is a good selection, but unrealistic. Card also wrote in a clause to his movie rights, which reads that Ender must be played by a child 12 years old or younger. I've read a couple interviews with Card talking about the movie and he seems very relentless about getting it done right. 

Eventually, in a few more years maybe, the movie will get produced. Card seems like he has the patience to perservere Hollywood. I think it's in good hands.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info! My greatest fear is that they will do a Starship Troopers, produce a slick, action-packed movie that has little or nothing to do with the concerns of the original novel. I think Ender's Game is on a very important level a novel about the need for conciliation - that's what the final chapters are about - and without that the rest of it isn;t half as strong.


----------



## Darken Rahl (Mar 29, 2005)

Chimeco said:
			
		

> The screenplay will adapt not only Enders Game, but Enders Shadow as well. I wasn't sure if that meant two movies, or one movie with coinciding stories.


 
That could make for a rather interesting screenplay to write. For those who haven't read Ender's Shadow, I don't want to spoil it so I won't go into details.  Suffice it to say that running the storyline from the POV of both books would take some of the mystery out of the original Ender's Game.  Although I suppose that if you omitted a few of Bean's displays of intellect it could work, since both books do follow the same general events.  I just don't see the point of trying to add any elements of Ender's Shadow, when the general audience won't know the difference and it only complicates matters trying to squeeze in the needed elements from Ender's Game.


----------



## Insane Turtles (Apr 14, 2005)

How can they make it a movie? Most of the characters are kids. This will most likely be a big flop. Not to mention that they wouldn't be able to find a good enough Bean. Or Ender. I loved the book and I don't think it will come out well as a movie. My brother and me have discussed it and decided that because of the age of the actors it would turn out to be a bad film. And what if the director hasn’t read the book and if he has didn’t love it? He could wreck it.


----------



## Amber (Apr 14, 2005)

Loved the book so much. I just know they won't get the right Ender, and having seen the picture of the supposed 'Petra' I nearly threw up.

Oh well, I'll still watch it I suppose


----------



## Jives (Apr 19, 2006)

*Ender's Game - The Movie*

I don't know if you know this or not, but Orson Scott Card has finally agreed to make the movie.  It's being directed by Wolfgang Peterson and the screenplay is being written by the "X-men" writers.

I'm not sure if I like that, but Orson has retained all creative rights, and he steadfastly refused to make this movie as a "holywoodized" version.  (The studios kept wanting to make Ender a teenager)

It should have a pretty big budget 70 to 100 million, putting it the "Summer" blockbuster range, and it is based on both "Ender's Game" and "Ender's Shadow."

You can see updates here, although there hasn't been much lately as the script is being worked on:

http://www.frescopictures.com/movies/ender/endersgame_update.html


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Ender's Game - The Movie*

The latest update that I've seen, via a link on Card's website, is from March 22 of this year, and says that there is another draft of the screenplay in process, being written by Card himself.

Find the update at: http://www.taleswapper.net/movies/endersgame/endersgame_update.html


----------

